# Pirahnas AT IT AGAIN!!!!



## p-dubs (Jul 4, 2007)

.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

email it to me and i will post it on youtube and post a link on here my email is [email protected]


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

awomse!!! I can't wait to see vid, thats so cool bro


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

p-dubs send it to me! waiting stop trying to put it up on p fury!


----------



## p-dubs (Jul 4, 2007)

.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well say somthin sooner next time! but yah a web cam would be cool!


----------



## nattery (Oct 6, 2005)

That's quite interesting that another red is guarding the nest and not the "Dad". When I had reds and they began breeding, the male who mated with the female ALWAYS guarded those eggs like a hawk! And watch out, the male will become extremely aggressive during this time towards any of your other reds - even the female! Best of luck!


----------



## p-dubs (Jul 4, 2007)

.


----------

